# Biopsy Results are in



## Sonymich (Aug 6, 2013)

Happy to report that it came back benign!!! So relieved. Here's the report language. Do I have a possible future issue?

The aspirated consists of follicular cells, Hurthle cells & colloid; consistent with a benign thyroid nodule. 
Follow up in one year.

Thanks so much. God bless all of you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sonymich said:


> Happy to report that it came back benign!!! So relieved. Here's the report language. Do I have a possible future issue?
> 
> The aspirated consists of follicular cells, Hurthle cells & colloid; consistent with a benign thyroid nodule.
> Follow up in one year.
> ...


That is so wonderful. I presume the Hurthle Cells are indigenous to Hashimoto's and that you are now considered to be a Hashimoto's patient?


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

Great news, delighted for you


----------



## Sonymich (Aug 6, 2013)

Andros said:


> That is so wonderful. I presume the Hurthle Cells are indigenous to Hashimoto's and that you are now considered to be a Hashimoto's patient?


My bloodwork is normal. There was no mention of Hasimotos. Should I be asking questions? My mother & daughter have Hashimotos & my sister has Graves.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, ask the questions as the autoimmune factor plays a big role in how often you're labs are checked. A person with just hypothyroidism doesn't have the bounce in numbers that we do and can get away with yearly checkups. Hurthle cells are one of the positive indicators for Hashi's. That combined with your family history guarantees the diagnosis as long as your doctor is paying attention.


----------



## Sonymich (Aug 6, 2013)

StormFinch said:


> Yes, ask the questions as the autoimmune factor plays a big role in how often you're labs are checked. A person with just hypothyroidism doesn't have the bounce in numbers that we do and can get away with yearly checkups. Hurthle cells are one of the positive indicators for Hashi's. That combined with your family history guarantees the diagnosis as long as your doctor is paying attention.


Response from Vanderbilt Endo:

08/15/2013 13:58 Hurthle cells are not specific and are commonly seen. Their presence does not equate to carcinoma in the future but that is why we continue to observe them w/ periodic u/s. thanks


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Sonymich said:


> Response from Vanderbilt Endo:
> 
> 08/15/2013 13:58 Hurthle cells are not specific and are commonly seen. Their presence does not equate to carcinoma in the future but that is why we continue to observe them w/ periodic u/s. thanks


Sorry, I stand at least somewhat corrected:


> HCs may be found in a wide variety of conditions affecting the thyroid gland; they are not specific to any particular pathology [12]. They are commonly found in older individuals, those who have undergone thyroid irradiation, and patients with long-standing nodular goiters, Graves' disease, and CLT. The classic definition of Hashimoto's disease calls for the triad of lymphocytes, plasma cells, and HCs [9, 15].


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3228061/

The paragraph goes on, but I'll let you look at the link.


----------



## Sonymich (Aug 6, 2013)

StormFinch said:


> Sorry, I stand at least somewhat corrected:
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3228061/
> 
> The paragraph goes on, but I'll let you look at the link.


Reviewed the link & quite informative. With all my labs in normal range, they will prob just do the ultrasound next summer. I think I might feel better to do it in 6-9 months though. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Sonymich (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello everyone. I had posted my benign biopsy result-they will monitor due to Hurthle cells. The reason I am writing is that my hair continues to drop. I am almost 3 months into this. Thyroid labs are all normal-middle ranges, TSH, Antibodies, Etc....It is so discouraging. I had long & healthy hair before this. Does anyone have any ideas what would cause the hair to fall? I also have had no cycle in 3 months. Feeling desperate for an answer.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

My first thought is to have an iron panel, including ferritin, and a B12 run asap as it may be anemia. Estrogen and progesterone would also be good to check since an imbalance in those could possibly cause both symptoms.


----------

